# Root auf Linux freigeben



## jiro.b (5. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Ich habe vor, das root-Verzeichnis meines Linux-Servers per Samba freizugeben. Dazu habe ich schon mehrere Tut's durchgekloppt, ich habs geschafft einzelne Ordner unter Debian freizugeben.

Leider habe ich es immer noch nicht hinbekommen, den Linux-root für alle Windows-User *schreibend* freizugeben. Könnt ihr mir sagen was für Einstellungen ich in der smb.conf vornehmen muss, oder ist mein Vohabrn schon im Prinzip nicht umzusetzen?



MfG
-jiro


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Juni 2003)

Welches root-Verzeichnis meinst Du genau? Das Benutzerverzeichnis von root (/root) oder das Wurzelverzeichnis des Rechners (/)?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Juni 2003)

Egal welches Verzeichnis, ob /root oder / (Wurzelverzeichnis), freigeben, schreibend!, würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht machen.
Nicht nur wegen möglichen Problemen von außen, sondern auch wegen der Gefahr von Innen heraus das irgendwelche Konfigurationen beschädigt werden.

Aber trotzdem:
[root]
path = /
writeable = yes
browseable = yes
public = yes

sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Wenn die security - Option auf "share" steht, dann wird das aber auch nicht klappen denn alle Shares haben verschiedene (meist root) Benutzer die das Verzeichnis benutzen dürfen.
Du müsstest ein
chmod -R 755 /
machen damit alle Verzeichnisse auch für normale Benutzer frei sind.

Wie gesagt, ich würde es mir aus Sicherheitsgründen genau überlegen ob ich das mache oder nicht.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von jiro.b _
> *Hi!
> Ich habe vor, das root-Verzeichnis meines Linux-Servers per Samba freizugeben. Dazu habe ich schon mehrere Tut's durchgekloppt, ich habs geschafft einzelne Ordner unter Debian freizugeben.
> 
> ...



TU ES NICHT!

Es kann sehr wohl sein das im Samba das von Marcus vorgeschlagene nicht ohne weiteres funktioniert, da es eine riesen Sicherheitslücke ist.

Bitte share allerhöchstens das Home verzeichnis deines Hauptusers.

Wenn du Linux richtig anwendest brauchst du nicht mehr als das Home-Verzeichnis.


----------



## jiro.b (5. Juni 2003)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten  ich werd das alles nochmal ausprobieren, und versuchen das ganze auch ohne root-freigabe gebacken zu kriegen.


Nochmals danke.


----------



## jiro.b (5. Juni 2003)

So habs jetzt wieder ne frische smb.conf angefangen.

Wie krieg ich das hin dass das mit dem home-Verzeichnissen auch wirklich läuft? Wenn ich mich unter Windows mit jiro anmelde, kann ich zwar mein Home-Verzeichnis als Share sehen. Wenn ich aber dann in der Passworteingabeaufforderung mein Linux-PW eingebe, sagt der mir dass mein Passwort falsch sei. Was mache ich falsch?


MfG
-jiro


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Juni 2003)

Das kann daher rühren das seit Win98 SE (also auch NT4, Win2k, WinXP) die Passwörter nicht mehr als Plain-Text sondern als verschlüsselte Passwörter gesendet werden. Dafür müssen auch bei Samba die verschlüsselten Passwörter aktiviert sein.

Die Option:
encrypt passwords = yes
aktiviert dies.

Desweiteren musst die Benutzer in Samba auch anlegen und aktivieren.

```
smbpasswd -a benutzer
smbpasswd -e benutzer
```

Notfalls kann es dir noch passieren das du den Computer bei Samba als Maschinen-Acc. anmelden musst.
Meld dich dann einfach nochmal


----------



## jiro.b (6. Juni 2003)

Danke! Hat funktioniert.


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juni 2003)

ich sags immer mal wieder 

an alle die sich mit samba beschäftigen wollen oder müssen, kauft samba das buch von susepress.

das teil ist gut und umfassend, wenns etwas mehr infos sein sollen


----------

